# Looking for Raleigh Decals



## trey (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I might be able to get decals for my Raleigh Sports model from
1976?

Thanks
Trey


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 26, 2010)

Whatcha looking for... "Made in England," the heron for the fenders, forks, or seat tube, or the 20/30 steel seat tube decal?
I have some extra.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually, I'd like to get them all.  Are the ones that you have Gold in color?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 27, 2010)

*Raleigh decals*

Trey,

Here is what I have...all I believe are NOS, not reproductions, and yes they are gold.
LMK which decals you want and we'll have a reasonable bundle $ shipped.


----------

